# Cleaning and Function



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

This is not an advertisement. I recently read about a product called Eezox, and was intrigued. It is a cleaner and lube. I got some and thought I would ask if anyone else uses it. I have been impressed with it as a lube and preservative. I prefer Hoppes Elite for cleaning my guns. It strips everything off, down to the metal. 

But Eezox is a dry lube. It goes on wet but then dries and seems to make my semi-autos function quite smoothly. I have used it now to preserve and lube all of my own guns, and about fifteen of a friend's guns; rifles, pistols, shotguns; inside and out. 

I much prefer a dry lube to the oil that becomes sticky over time, and gets down into interior parts to make them gum up. As a preservative I have read people saying that it will protect their guns for several years, even in humid climes. I am wondering, as a lube, how long it would last, and how often it would have to be renewed. Or does someone know of another product equal or better?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I personally use G96 which sounds similar to what you are talking about. It cleans, protects and lubricates. I love this stuff, although I do also use lubes with it. It smells _*really*_ good as well. 

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I don't use it, I prefer lube that stays wet. I shoot, clean, and lube my guns regularly.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been using Gunzilla myself. 
http://www.gunzilla.us/


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I use about a dozen drops of oil a year. :mrgreen:


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

RamRod. Thanks for the Gunzilla link. I think I will try some of it too. I just wish they had a better name for it. haha. 

A large part of my interest in Eezox is its preservative qualities. I live down in the southern Arizona desert. But for about four months each year, we are not much of a desert. This year the monsoon brought about 18 inches of rain here, measured locally; and the humidity would almost do credit to the Mekong Delta. 

A friend who has not paid good attention had some surface rust on numerous firearms, including some collectors' items. I have stripped and cleaned 15 of his guns so far, with more on the way. For some perverse reason, I still love to field strip and clean weapons. 

One fellow said that his firearms, in Florida, coated with Eezox, did not rust during a three year storage while he was deployed overseas. Oil works for lubing but it will not prevent rust for three years.

Thanks again for the information. I appreciate it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you even look up information on G96? It sounds like it does what you're looking for as well. I would atleast give it a look or try it.

http://www.g96.com/miva/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=g96&Category_Code=Gun+Treatment



-Jeff-


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

There's so many lube and cleaning options it's crazy. You have Weapon shield, EEZOX, Mpro-7, Miltec1, Breakfree CLP, Remoil, all kinds of other oils. Then you have grease like Wilson Ultima lube and others. Then you open a can of worms on the viability of dry lubes that use graphite or other substances that adhere to the metal. And then you have people who use synthetic motor oil, automatic transmission fluid, or a bit of synthetic grease for bearings.

All will probably work for the intended purpose. Pick one and go for it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dredd said:


> And then you have people who use *synthetic motor oil, *automatic transmission fluid, or a bit of synthetic grease for bearings.


That's me. My guns get a few drops of Mobil 1. :smt023


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Todd said:


> That's me. My guns get a few drops of Mobil 1. :smt023


Likely it's got the same stuff in it at the basic level. I like Weaponshield. If for no other reason than it works and it sounds like a cool name. I know, dumb reason to use it right? :smt033


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Dredd said:


> Likely it's got the same stuff in it at the basic level. I like Weaponshield. If for no other reason than it works and it sounds like a cool name. I know, dumb reason to use it right? :smt033


Their plan is working. :smt023


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes Beefy, I have looked up G96 now. There was no link so I had to do a search, which I did later. I am impressed with the specs on it, but I could not tell whether it is a long-term storage lube as is Eezox. That was what I was searching for more than a lubricant for semi-autos. I think since so many products have been mentioned that I shall do some more research, to get a broader view. Thanks for the information.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I was just at Walmart (picking up a cleaning kit since mine somehow got lost in my move) and I saw products that were specifically made for long-term protection. I don't remember the names, but next time you're at Walmart give them a look.

-Jeff-


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I was just at Walmart (picking up a cleaning kit since mine somehow got lost in my move) and I saw products that were specifically made for long-term protection. I don't remember the names, but next time you're at Walmart give them a look.
> 
> -Jeff-


Some of my wal-mart stores don't carry firearm cleaning supplies.


----------

